# Function: The Harmonic Model Part II



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

In a scale, the pull towards a tonic is inherently determined by vertical harmonic factors, not horizontal "emphasis" by repetition or accent. That comes later.

This chart has been posted already.

1. minor seventh (C-Bb) 9:16
2. major seventh (C-B) 8:15
3. major second (C-D) 8:9
4. minor sixth (C-Ab) 5:8
5. minor third (C-Eb) 5:6
6. major third (C-E) 4:5
7. major sixth (C-A) 3:5
8. perfect fourth (C-F) 3:4
9. perfect fifth (C-G) 2:3
10. octave (C-C') 1:2
11. unison (C-C) 1:1

So a C major scale's horizontal functions correspond to these harmonic relations; and one can observe how these functions were derived:

I - 1:1
ii - 8:9
iii - 4:5
IV - 3:4
V - 2:3
vi - 3:5
vii - 8:15

Their importance in establishing the tonalityis be ranked by the order of consonance to dissonance, with smaller-number ratios being more consonant.

I - 1:1
V - 2:3
IV - 3:4
vi - 3:5
iii - 4:5
ii - 8:9
vii - 8:15

Using this model, a "function" hierarchy can be applied to any scale, after the degrees of dissonance are ranked.

Whole Tone scale: C-D-D-F#-G#-A#

C - 1:1
D -8:9
E -4:5
F#- 45:32
G# - 8:5
A# - 16:9

Whether or not you attach Roman numerals to the above is optional; but by the numbers, one can see a ranking:

C - 1:1
E -4:5
G# - 8:5
D -8:9
A# - 16:9
F#- 45:32


----------

